# Where to find a film advance lever collar for a Nikon FG that I am restoring?



## iKokomo (Jul 28, 2022)

I am in the process of restoring an old Nikon FG. I have gotten it mostly working, however, the film advance lever is missing the collar to hold the film advance lever down. The lever works smoothly, but if you hold the camera at an angle, the lever will slip out of the place it should be. 

I have attached a photo (not mine, but same camera) of the part I am looking for.


----------



## RAZKY (Jul 29, 2022)

iKokomo said:


> I am in the process of restoring an old Nikon FG. I have gotten it mostly working, however, the film advance lever is missing the collar to hold the film advance lever down. The lever works smoothly, but if you hold the camera at an angle, the lever will slip out of the place it should be.
> 
> I have attached a photo (not mine, but same camera) of the part I am looking for.
> View attachment 258679


I would look for a parts camera to cannibalize.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 29, 2022)

Nikon FG 35mm SLR Camera *BODY ONLY* for Parts/Repair  | eBay


RAZKY said:


> I would look for a parts camera to cannibalize.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 29, 2022)

I looked but have no Nikon film camera's in my junk box.


----------



## cgw (Jul 29, 2022)

No need to pay extra for a rare black model corpse. Be patient and look for a chrome donor camera. Maybe even look for another?


----------



## compur (Jul 30, 2022)

That retaining collar looks like it might be the same as the one on the FG20 and on the EM.

I would look into that possibility as it would make it much easier to find one (or a cheap donor body) on eBay.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 31, 2022)

Try Pittsburgh Camera Exchange/Bernies Photo. I think Bernies is their retail store, PCE has loads of little camera parts etc. Just checked and besides ebay they now have an Etsy page. (Now why did I have to find that! lol)

For a specific part maybe contact them. They have more little diddly stuff/camera parts/oddities than anyplace else I've ever seen (and yes I've bought from them many times). 

Or is there a camera swap in your area? Some dealer usually has a box of small who knows whats.


----------



## LWW (Aug 15, 2022)

Patience.

A good couple of parts  cameras shouldn't cost much.


----------

